# Hammy vs Tag vs Oris... Who ya got??



## lakerguy3 (Apr 14, 2008)

Alright I am always interested in how people view individual watch brands versus others.
So I thought I'd pick my three favorite brands and see how others view them. So what do you guys think the cache order of these three brands are? Hamilton, Tag , and Oris, who ya got and why? I'm going to try and post the same question on all three boards.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd have to say TAG first because of the recent 5-7 years of technological advancement and really pushing the the concept envelope and bringing those ideas to market.

Oris I see as more of a niche brand than Hamilton who virtually has a model for everyone. Both are very good quality, somewhat entry level Swiss brands.

I've owned all three and was please with every one of them. There's no shame in wearing any of the models they make.


----------



## murfdog (Jan 18, 2011)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> I'd have to say TAG first because of the recent 5-7 years of technological advancement and really pushing the the concept envelope and bringing those ideas to market.
> 
> Oris I see as more of a niche brand than Hamilton who virtually has a model for everyone. Both are very good quality, somewhat entry level Swiss brands.
> 
> I've owned all three and was please with every one of them. There's no shame in wearing any of the models they make.


Exactly!!!!


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Good day. I am brand new to WUS. I personally do not own any of the three; in fact I am in the market for my first Swiss watch, and I am hoping it will be a Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT. I would rank Tag 1, Oris 2, and Hamilton 3. At the same time though, I like the fact that Oris is exclusively mechanical.


----------



## ESmooth (Nov 9, 2010)

See my signature, thats everything in my collection. For value, I don't think Hamilton can be beat which is why I have 2, and actually bought a 3rd which I ended up giving away as a gift. The TAG is really my premiere watch, the one I wear to show off while my particular Oris is more of a dress watch due to its size and the strap. I like all of them very much and would heartily recommend all 3 brands to anyone.


----------



## MRCS (Dec 2, 2009)

I've got two of the three and plan on adding an Oris at some point as well. 

I think in the "bang for the buck category", Hamilton leads Oris with TAG 3rd as they can be quite expensive....That said though, TAG makes some genuinely NICE stuff and also some very cool/techy stuff (hence why I own a Calibre S). 

Generally speaking, I think all 3 are a must for a well-rounded collection.


----------



## Avayaman (Feb 19, 2011)

hmmm... Oris has great designs, but unfortunately, has it only in automatics (i prefer quartz movements). as for tag, they have great designs and have a fluid understated look which i like, but is a bit pricey. i'd go for a hamilton because of the value and uniqueness


----------



## brainchill (Feb 17, 2011)

I love the Hamilton field/pilots for their no-nonsense look and feel these are pretty much my every day wear watches. Oris makes some really cool and techy stuff and my pro diver is one of my favorite watches. Tag makes some decent stuff, and admittedly I own a few, but it seems to me that the brand has been hijacked here as the goto watch for yuppie american sale types announcing that they've arrived and I don't really want to be associated with that so they don't see much wrist time. The BMW 5 series and the Tag watch seem to be their uniform.


----------



## robzig (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I have 2 out of the 3 also. 

I love my Oris Titan Chrono as it is bullet proof and has been everywhere with me. Still clocking -1 sec a day which is pretty darn good. Was very impressed with the quality of the case work and finsh when I got it as it was a step down (or so I thought) from my Rolex's that I had got rid of to free some cash up.

My Hammy Jazzmaster Auto Chrono is a freshie which I was very happy to have it in the line up as a dress watch. The finish is great for the price point.

The Tag Carrera is in my wish list for the end of this year :-!


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)

I own a vintage Tag, Owned, but sold an Oris(only because the one I had was not really my style), and own a Hamilton Khaki Action. I think for the value and what you get, you cannot beat Hamilton. Plus like someone else stated, that have styles for everyone.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

I personally love Oris, it is the only brand of which I have two (Williams F1 & LE 1945 Flight timer)

I have a vintage Hammy, & do not have a TAG.

I like them all but for me it's Oris, Hammy & Tag.


----------



## MWR1973 (Mar 9, 2010)

I had the opportunity recently to pick up either a Hamilton JM power reserve or an Oris Classic date for the same price. I went with the Hammy because the Oris was just a little too elegent for my taste but I feel like Oris is a step up from Hamilton. They seem more refined and scream quality. I have tried on a few Tags and they just didn't appeal to me. The SS bracelets felt kinda cheap and flimsy on both the Auqaracer and the Carrera for the price range. 

So I have to rate them;
1. Oris
2. Hamilton & TAG


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Tag Heuer is easily the most recognizable brand. I love Oris, and even I keep forgetting about them. I have three Hamiltons and a Tag (Monaco Vintage), but I don't have an Oris yet. I really like the Pro Diver chrono; it busts through my size ceiling of 46mm, but I wore the 51mm behemoth and it actually worked on my wrist.


----------



## solowatch (Mar 17, 2008)

I personally own two Hamiltons; a Khaki X-Wind and Khaki Navy Regatta. In addition I own two Steinharts, two O&W, one Ball, one Philip Watch, one Raymond Weil, one Wenger, one Seiko, and a few older watches. I have also owned Omega, Glycine and a handful of others in the past. I have tried on and played with Tags and Oris watches, and have friends who own these brands, but I have never pulled the trigger on either one. 

From a quality and value standpoint I find the Hamiltons are an excellent value, and their quality is fantastic. I would rate Hamilton just a tiny notch below Omega, which I have ownership experience with. The reason is that Omega is slightly more refined in general. However, what draws me to the Hamiltons is their style, size and weight. They tend to be more sporty (particularly the Khaki Navy and X-Wind), and a little more chunky, and I also prefer chronographs to regular styles, and Omega doesn't do a lot of chronos. What I don't like about Hamilton is they don't seem to use AR coatings, so they don't always present themselves as best as they could. Also, the luminosity on Hamiltons is somewhat weak. But these are purely personal observations and tastes. 

There are multiple Tags that I really like, and if it where not for the premium you pay for the name, I would buy them. My favorite are the Grand Carrera caliber 17 RS2 ($4-$5,000), and the Carrera Caliber 16 day date chrono ($2-$3,000). These are very sporty, unique and beautiful, well built watches. But the price is well north of what I would like to pay. For the price of one Grand Carrera I could get about 4 or 5 Hamiltons, or 5 or 6 Steinharts. Is the Tag worth 4 or 5 times the price of a Hamilton? Well, that's a matter of personal taste and value, but obviously many people are willing to pay it, so to some people it is obviously worth the money.

There are also multiple Oris watches that I like, and the prices on Oris are not far from the Hamiltons. They seem to represent a decent value. However, I haven't found any yet that compel me to plunk money down. I have come close a couple of times, but couldn't convince myself to pull the trigger, I went with Glycine Combat Chrono in one case, and bought the Hamilton X-Wind in another.

If I had to rate just the three you spoke of, I would rate them 
1- Tag 
2- Draw between Hamilton and Oris. 

If I could rate others I've owned (swiss automatics only), I would rate them 
1- Ball
2- Tag 
3- Omega 
4- Glycine 
5- Draw between Hamilton, Oris and Philip Watch
9- Steinhart
10- O&W

Putting them in order like this would suggest there is a huge gap between Ball, which I rated as first, and O&W, which I rated last. However, in reality these watches are much closer in terms of quality, craftsmanship and durability then you might think. I put them in this order based mostly on their actual dollar value, feel and style, more than anything else.

As mentioned by others, I too have to credit Tag for their recent internal developments and moving confidently into developing their own automatic movements. They should be applauded for this, it is an important step forward for the industry.


----------



## murfdog (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you that is one of the most concise, organized, and intelligent posts. Definitely food for thought!


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

I own a vintage Hamilton. Based on vintage models, Hamilton wins hands down over Tag and Oris.

However, modern Hamilton watches present a great value over Tag and Oris. As others have said, if you're looking for value, Tag is not the way to go. Neither is Oris, but Oris' watches do not reach the prices that Tags do.

For me, I would chose Hamilton (vintage), then Tag, then Oris.

For modern times, I would chose Tag, then tie Hamilton and Oris. I can't decide.


----------



## Oldboy7 (Sep 17, 2010)

Two Examples! I love the Aquagraph and it is built like a Tank! The Below Zero 1000m is also Top Notch:-! Tag and Hamilton are among my Favourites for the simple reason that they are built to last. Hamilton has some beautiful designs and is quite affordable in comparison to watches of lesser quality allowing me to own more :-d I do have an Oris and their divers are very nice. I for some reason grew tired of my Oris but it is infact a great timepiece. It is put away but will get it out for the Warmer Weather |> The Aquagraph is covered in Snow but this watch is amazing!! Cheers!


----------



## DEP21 (Jun 28, 2010)

I have loved TAGs for many years and they were the brand that got me thinking seriously about watches, back when the 1000M was a regular line. I know they have had some bad press over recent years but I'm pleased to see the way they're going. I would never say no to any further TAG pieces in my collection and several rank highly on the wishlist. 

In this company, I would say the TAGs come first from my experience and not necessarily for the brand cachet. I have toyed with the idea of an Oris as a daily 'beater' for a while on and off but I find myself stretching to a Fortis instead with the Oris price range in the UK. Sinn is also an alternative for me in the Fortis bracket. In the UK, Hamilton is marketed very much as Swatch Group's 'premuim' entry level brand and is priced a bit below Oris.

That said, I am seriously looking for a beater for no more than about £500 so Hamilton presents a good viable option although I have yet to handle one (relatively new brand to the UK market I think). In fact, the 
missus has just given her seal of approval for the PVD Ti Khaki Field so for a choice between Oris and Hamilton, I shall be voting with my wallet. Can't wait!


----------



## Skennedy (Mar 10, 2011)

i like this thread 

i have a hamilton but not an oris or Tag. i am not really a fan of Oris i find their designs rather unoriginal even though i do appreciate their craftmanship. Tag i just havent found one i like (aside from the grand carerra caliper) but they are a fantastic company. i really do like hamilton i find their designs are sporty but classy all at the same time, i am in a business where watches are an important accessory but i wont compromise my personal tastes for that of others and i find i get a lot of compliments on my hamilton and the others. but keep in mind this is also coming from a guy who isnt fond of Rolex either so grain of salt 

ranking

Tag
Hamilton
Oris


----------



## chris in ohio (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm the proud owner of a Hamilton Khaki Field Officer. It's a manual Unitas movement, and I'm in love with it. To me, Tag is one of those 'flashy' brands that kinda scream 'Look at me!' (not to say you Tag lovers on this forum are like that, of course). I guess Tag just doesn't fit my style too well. I tried one on for ****s and giggles, couldn't see myself wearing one. I'm with the guy above about Oris--I know the craftsmanship is excellent, but again, the designs aren't for me.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Put it like this, i still own my Tag Aquagraph and my Oris Titan "C" but sold my X-Copter and my Tachymiler.
I'm not impressed w/Hamilton.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Tag - I'm special - don't forget me - I'll put my name several places so you don't forget

Oris - I don't care what the other guys are doing - I've got to be me

Hamilton - I'm a regular type guy - you know I'll be there at the end of the day


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

This guy has great disdain for Tag's. Warning, adult language used:


----------



## Mikeuk (Sep 15, 2012)

i have one of each, the oris and the hamilton are my daily watches and my tag heuer which was my wedding present off my wife is one of my evening watches. I do wear the oris more than any of them and out of the three is probably my favourite


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice trio! That Tag is a real beaut. Deserves center stage. :-!


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## IS300STeeZ (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't own an Oris, but I will say that TAG Heuer provides much higher quality than Hamilton. They pay more attention to the little details and in my experience, are more accurate - at least when comparing automatic to automatic; however, the price on an automatic TAG Heuer is much higher than that of an automatic Hamilton.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

johnj said:


> This guy has great disdain for Tag's. Warning, adult language used:


This guy just repeats himself over and over. Rips on ETA but shows photos of a Breitling and Omeeega with same movements. What a chap!

Oh, ya, let's all go out and collect Aston Martins!!! Dufus.


----------



## IS300STeeZ (Jul 8, 2010)

See my post here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/poor-quality-control-hamilton-what-do-753438.html

This further enforces my opinion that TAG Heuer is way ahead of Hamilton in terms of quality. I don't even think it is close.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

IS300STeeZ said:


> See my post here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/poor-quality-control-hamilton-what-do-753438.html
> 
> This further enforces my opinion that TAG Heuer is way ahead of Hamilton in terms of quality. I don't even think it is close.


I don't think a single bad experience is representative of an entire brand's quality and QC, or even of a single model.
Also TAG has their fair share of problems. I heard one gentlemen try several aquaracers only to find the same crown issue affected them all. This was after he had returned his first one where the crown threads were stripped after only a few hours of use. He did eventually get a good one.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

The mistake you made was that you left out Omega. Omega is the bet all around watch with models for any occasion. The prices of Omega are much more reasonable than Rolex.


----------



## Famousname (Jun 20, 2011)

Check my sig, and you'll notice where my heart lies, (or used to). I speciallized almost exclusively in the now discontinued ORIS XXL Classic line. To this day, I can't concieve why the watch communtiy shunned one of the most beautiful watch lines that made me go back to the troth again and again. I felt the Oris was a slight step up from my Hammy, but not much.

Tag - never interested. Not even a little. EXCEPT for one of the Caliber models that in store now. I must admit that it was stunningly beautiful. But $4000.00? Nope.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Edit: Just realized this thread was a year old, sorry!


----------



## Aqua_master (Jul 6, 2014)

Actually, no... A watch that costs 1000-2000 euros/pounds/dollars in not an ''entry level''- And of course Oris watches are not entry level.

If you really a fan of this term, then you can say that tissot, hamilton, victor inox/swiss army, bulova and certina are entry levels.


----------



## Famousname (Jun 20, 2011)

Mark355 said:


> Edit: Just realized this thread was a year old...


And...? Is the question still not valid? Is there an expiration date on the topic?


----------



## texas_tom (Apr 8, 2013)

Ohhhhh. I own all three brands (4 including omega which was thrown in)

Vintage 1949 Hamilton 
Tag Aquaracer
Oris Artelier

Oris is a great watch, less reputation, however I wish that they had smaller line Divers, a 44mm diver that weighs almost a pound looks silly on me


----------

